# earache



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Hi maz

Sorry, really not my turn again yet for another question! But I've had a cold for several days now with the typical blocked nose and sore throat.  a few hours ago I suddenly developed very painful earache. Took some paracetamol to help me sleep but this has not helped and I'm feeling rubbish. There's no fever. 

Any ideas what I can do to ease the pain?

Ta 

Eagle


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not much else you can do I'm afraid 

Usually viral and self limiting. Try steam and / or menthol inhalation to clear tubes plus paracetamol. Rest if you can.

Any fever, redness or severe pain then go and see GP in case of bacterial infection on top.

Get well soon
Maz x


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Maz.


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Maz, can I just ask how long earache usually lasts - am fairly sure it is viral, as no fever or discharge, and clearly realed to blocked sinuses? (Am really miserable with it and can't sleep)

Ta 

Eagle


----------

